# My Wind Quintet Video



## Olias

Not meant to be a plug or anything, I just wanted to share a video excerpt of a concert we did this past weekend for a chamber day event. We are all band directors/private lesson teachers so we get together for fun when we can but I think we sound pretty good for a mere semi-professional group. 

BTW, I'm the balding horn player surrounded by four pretty ladies.


----------

